# Craftsman GT6000 with Kohler



## Brad55102 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Kohler SV735 oil leak?*

I have 70 hours on the Kohler courage 26hp engine. I have an oil leak near the front of the engine, about the size of a half dollar in 1 week. While I mow I occasionally see a puff of blue smoke. I'm running 30wt valvoline with a pure one oil filter 10241. I can't tell where the oil is leaking from. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Valve cover gasket, perhaps?


----------



## hunterbondy (Aug 24, 2015)

If the exhaust is also smokey you could have a blown head gasket and the oil is leaking into the cylinders. If it's not then i would agree with TecumpsehBriggs about the valve cover gasket


----------

